# Can anyone help identify these letters on knife?



## Subarist (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi I’d bought some old knives and wanted to find the background behind them? Anyone has a clue on these letters? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 14, 2020)

Tough to say, as the letters are pretty stylized and have faded with wear.
My best answer is that #4 is "Tokyo" and "Made by Ishizuki".


----------



## EShin (Jun 17, 2020)

Seems you got your hands on some nice knives!
First one is "made by Yoshimori" 義盛作
Second one "made by Kaneyoshi" 兼吉作
Third one looks like "made by Ryuuchou" 龍鳥作　but I'm not sure, never heard of it.
Fourth one has already been identified correctly!
Fifth one reads "Kinei" 近影


----------



## Subarist (Jun 20, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Tough to say, as the letters are pretty stylized and have faded with wear.
> My best answer is that #4 is "Tokyo" and "Made by Ishizuki".


Thank you very much


----------



## Subarist (Jun 20, 2020)

EShin said:


> Seems you got your hands on some nice knives!
> First one is "made by Yoshimori" 義盛作
> Second one "made by Kaneyoshi" 兼吉作
> Third one looks like "made by Ryuuchou" 龍鳥作　but I'm not sure, never heard of it.
> ...


----------

